# will two girls get on?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi,we have a beautiful Keeshond she is 2 and a half . We want another and booked a dog from her breeders last litter. only a singleton was born and it is a bitch. I wonder if anyone has any experience of two girls living in harmony? Because I've been told not to do it because they will fight.
My dog is very non aggressive or destructive and I know all the breeders bitches live in harmony. just wondered about others living with two females in harmony?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Nicky

I would proceed with great caution were I you.

I don't know a lot about Keeshonds (Dutch barge dogs aren't they?) but I expect they have a more placid temperament than Welsh Terriers.

We got a bitch pup to keep our 4 year old (also bitch) company, and all was well until the pup was more or less full grown.

I won't bore you with the details but all hell suddenly let loose. We tried everything, including paying for professional help . . . but still ended up having to rehome one of them.

If dogs (males) fight, they usually have a real good dust up and decide who is the boss. After that there might be the occasional spat now and then, but generally the number 2 dog will know its place and behave accordingly.

Bitches are nothing like so easy, and if they fall out they seem quite unwilling (or unable) to accept that one is dominant and the other is submissive. _(Please note the absence of sexist jokes here - though it is a bit of a temptation!! :lol: :lol: )_

I'd ask several well-established breeders I think. If anyone would know it should be them.

Hope this helps


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I have 2 bitches,a whippet and a sal/grey lurcher and now i have the old girl Lola ( just until she finds a forever sofa ), i have not had any problems but this is probably down to the personalities of the dogs , i don,t personally know anybody who has bitches who has problems with fighting .

Chris


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
We used to have 4 bitches. 
2 border collies and 2 rough collies they used to play together without problems. However as dogs are pack animals you will find that one will become dominant and you may have a problem while dominance is established.
I would go for the new puppy if it were me. 
Chris


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Bitches should be no problem  

PS. 'Girls' are the human variety


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I also have spoken to a few 'doggie' people who inform me that this combination of 2 bitches together is the riskiest for confrontations etc...

Apparently if you get 2 dominant bitches together they will fight and not give up.A lot depends on the temperament of your existing dog,if she is a laid back character then she will probably accept the new arrival and they would live together in harmony.

If however you already have a dominant dog,problems could arise when the pup reaches maturity around a year old and starts to flex it's muscles.

We used to have 2 intact males,when the younger one grew they had a minor tussle and he established dominance,then they lived together peacefully,although I would say they tolerated each other rather than became close.

Presently we have a dog and a bitch who get along very well and I think is the best combination,they actually are becoming firm friends and enjoy each others company.

Steve


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

When we got our Greyhounds (Ex-racers) we were told not to have two bitches-apparently even the racing trainers dont kennel two bitches together because of the confrontation risks-and these dogs are so gentle and easy-going normally.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Of the very many of our own dogs that we have trained, trialled, bred and shown I have never known bitches not to get on!?

But, perhaps the 'experts' know best :wink:

PS. I suppose that I should add a caution in that these days temperaments are very poor in most breeds. This makes it a temperament problem and not really a gender problem


----------



## titchy (Jul 31, 2008)

Lets put it like this, if you do have a problem boy will it be a big one and bitches living in the same house have been known to fight to the death. You could end up re-homing a loved pet or they could be pals for life. Mmmm not much help really is it.
Good Luck


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I agree that it VERY much depends on the personalities of the dogs concerned, be they male or female!! 
We had FOUR intact males many years ago and had trouble with just the ONE attacking whoever as he chose....it lead to a great deal of unhappiness 
for the entire family! (Not that there aren't many, many happy memories too...the yorkie who did the attacking quite honestly had NO nasty streak towards humans at all, he was a total sweetie!! :roll: 
We NOW have 2 female yorkies aged 5 and 4....they have the occasional spat but nothing serious!! We then got them a brother (rescue pup aged 1!) and the girls love him!! All down to personalities...!! Plus, maybe how you handle it when there is a little argument!! :lol: Ana x


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi. I've had three pairs of bitches over the years and have never had a problem with them not getting on. Easier than males in a lot of respects too. Spaniel and labrador at the moment - they're inseparable.
Ian.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies Keeshonds are a very non agressive breed and I know the breeder would take back a dog who was a problem. She knows my dog and keeps three of her own bitches together, the other two are now in with mum and pup wih no probs !
My bitch is very non agressive and goes walking and plays with other dogs and bitches equally here is a pic
I


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The secret is...Keeshonds, not too popular therefore not too many problems.

Good Luck


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have always had 2 bitches togetheras when one got older i would get a pup for company all jack Russels. they have never had fights as they always got on.
I now have a Male and he has been more of a handful than all the bitches we have had. 8O 
Female are easier. :lol:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Nickynoo , your little girl is beautiful ,  

Do post piccies of the new girl WHEN,sorry i of course meant IF you get one :wink: :lol: 

Chris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
Well it will all be ok until it isn't. 

There is absolutely no cure for fighting bitches once they start.

Much better not to go there in the first place - just ask Zebedee what it was like having to rehome a much loved pet. The stress that both bitches go through while everybody wrings their hands and tries to "cure" the problem. Why ask for trouble when you could get a dog puppy and everyone will be relaxed for the whole of the dog's life.

I could kill some breeders. As I have said many times if they had to pick up the vet bills.........
Don't get me started!

Pat
(dog sitting three adorable male dogs and two georgous cats, not to mention three beautiful horses, in deepest Norfolk  )


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hanna, who is starring in another post here at the moment, lived with our other bitch Sox for about eight or nine years. They were both nice, placid dogs, but Sox was the dominant of the two, (Labrador/Border cross).

Having watched a lot of episodes of the 'Dog Whisperer', I imagine that if the owner is the pack leader, then there should be fewer problems. Well worth a watch to learn techniques of snapping dogs out of inappropriate behaviour. I have only my limited experience but it was a wonderful combination.

Ca


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi nickynoo, we have just the one girl now, Pepper, but we used to have two. Spice was the younger of the two, with just a year between them. They got on fine. Had them both from puppies and they were great together. Good luck.
Regards, Dawn
Pepandspice.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi nickynoo, we have just the one girl now, Pepper, but we used to have two. Spice was the younger of the two, with just a year between them. They got on fine. Had them both from puppies and they were great together. Good luck.
Regards, Dawn
Pepandspice.


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo

We have 2 bitches (labradors) they are sisters. When we were thinking about getting dogs most people said don't get 2 the same sex, (dogs or bitches) they will always fight for dominance. 8O 
Well let me tell you, they are 4 yrs old now and we have never had any problems. They sleep together, play together. :lol: 
Go for it. As you said your breeder will always have the pup back if there is a problem.
As long as you are the pack leader there should never be a problem.

By the way your dog looks absolutely beautiful.

Bikerbabewing


----------

